

FCC chief says Comcast violated Internet rules in blocking file-sharers - epi0Bauqu
http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080711/internet_regulation.html?.v=5

======
tialys
Good, make an example of them. They aren't the only ones doing this, but as
far as I can tell they are the worst. I just switched to slower DSL because I
couldn't GET to the internet during peak hours because of their filtering. I
never had issues getting to comcast.net, but google, facebook and whatnot
always seemed to be 'down' from 4-9pm.

~~~
josefresco
I wish I could switch, DLS and Fiber are not an option here in MA. Comcast has
me by the ... you know.

Yay free market!

~~~
apathy
Do you have line-of-sight to anywhere with better service, and/or some friends
who like to tinker and would go in on a t1?

~~~
josefresco
T1 in these parts is prohibitively expensive (Cape Cod). Mostly seasonal homes
around me so not many uber geeks to share the load (plenty of old people and
asshole tourists from CT/NY though!)

------
mdasen
I think this is important to point out:

Comcast wasn't merely blocking traffic. They were actively sending reset
packets. They were creating fraudulent traffic intended to mess up your
BitTorrent downloads. I don't think this sets an example/precedent about
traffic shaping or throttling. Comcast was pretty blatant here and was
actively sending false data.

I guess time will tell whether this is a bigger precedent in the fight for
net-neutrality.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
If a private individual was sending such packets, it would be a felony.

Sucks when your ISP is performing man-in-the-middle attacks against you.

